# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Mister mbi qiejt e Londres

## brooklyn2007

Objekti misterioz në qiell, askush nuk e shpjegon dot cfarë është- FOTO



Objekti misterioz në qiell, askush nuk e shpjegon dot cfarë është-  FOTOLONDER-Ekspertët e motit dhe rrufeve në Britaninë e Madhe kanë mbetur të habitur nga një unazë e zezë e cila u shfaq në qiell mbi Leamington Spa të premten në mbrëmje. 

Të gjitha dyshimet flasin për një UFO, por askush nuk e pohon plotësisht. 

Nxënësja Georgina Heap ishte duke luajtur tenis me nënën e saj Jo Heap, ku panë mbi kështjellën Warwick një unazë misterioze të zezë. Ajo e fotografoi rrethin e zi me telefonin e saj, por deri më tani, askush nuk mund të shpjegojë origjinën e unazës së çuditshme. 

Fenomeni nuk ka zgjatur më shumë se 3 minuta, dhe më pas është zhdukur. Autoritet thanë se në atë kohë nuk është raportuar asnjë rast zjarri në atë zonë, duke hedhur poshtë zërat se ajo mund të ketë qenë një re tymi. 
Po kështu janë hedhur poshtë zërat se për këtë mund të ishte shkak moti. 

http://www.balkanweb.com/metropol/26...to-183181.html

----------

